# No audio after resuming from suspend



## breeze (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi!

I've installed FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE on my computer(Intel CPU, NVIDIA GPU and ASUS mobo) and everything works flawlessly: audio, network, graphics card and so on.

However i do have one issue: when i resume my computer from suspension(which works great) i got no audio at all.
Reading the logs located in `/var/log/messages` i cannot find anything out of the ordinary:

```
Oct 11 19:10:21 unixbox acpi[90014]: suspend at 20201011 19:10:21
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: uhub0: at usbus1, port 1, addr 1 (disconnected)
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: ugen1.2: <Logitech USB Receiver> at usbus1 (disconnected)
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: ukbd0: at uhub0, port 3, addr 1 (disconnected)
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: ukbd0: detached
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: ums1: at uhub0, port 3, addr 1 (disconnected)
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: ums1: detached
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: uhid0: at uhub0, port 3, addr 1 (disconnected)
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: uhid0: detached
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: ugen1.3: <vendor 0x0a12 product 0x0001> at usbus1 (disconnected)
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: ubt0: at uhub0, port 4, addr 2 (disconnected)
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: ubt0: detached
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: uhub1: at usbus0, port 1, addr 1 (disconnected)
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: ugen0.2: <Logitech G203 Prodigy Gaming Mouse> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: ums0: at uhub1, port 9, addr 1 (disconnected)
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: ums0: detached
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: ukbd1: at uhub1, port 9, addr 1 (disconnected)
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: ukbd1: detached
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: acpi0: cleared fixed power button status
Oct 11 19:53:17 unixbox kernel: re0: link state changed to DOWN
```
As you can see there's nothing wrong after the suspend entry; I also tried to re-set the default audio device(`sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`) but it did not worked out.

Here my `cat /dev/sndstat` output:

```
$ cat /dev/sndstat        
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0084) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0084) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0084) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0084) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC887 (Rear Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm5: <Realtek ALC887 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm6: <Realtek ALC887 (Internal Digital)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


and my `kldstat` output:

```
kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
1   49 0xffffffff80200000  2448d90 kernel
2    1 0xffffffff8264a000    262b0 fuse.ko
3    1 0xffffffff82b11000    f2af8 nvidia-modeset.ko
4    1 0xffffffff82c04000  122b020 nvidia.ko
5    2 0xffffffff83e30000    3df60 linux.ko
6    4 0xffffffff83e6e000     3178 linux_common.ko
7    1 0xffffffff83e72000     18a0 uhid.ko
8    1 0xffffffff83e74000     2928 ums.ko
9    1 0xffffffff83e77000     1aa0 wmt.ko
10    1 0xffffffff83e79000     4260 ng_ubt.ko
11    6 0xffffffff83e7e000     9e30 netgraph.ko
12    2 0xffffffff83e88000     91b8 ng_hci.ko
13    3 0xffffffff83e92000      9c0 ng_bluetooth.ko
14    1 0xffffffff83e93000     cad0 ng_l2cap.ko
15    1 0xffffffff83ea0000    1ba00 ng_btsocket.ko
16    1 0xffffffff83ebc000     21c0 ng_socket.ko
17    1 0xffffffff83ebf000    35b20 linux64.ko
```

I know that HDMI audio is usually something tricky to  make it working, but even if i switch the audio source nothing change at all.

The only way to fix this issue is to reboot the computer(which is pretty annoying).
Someone can help me through this?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## bsduck (Oct 24, 2020)

Does `# service mixer restart` make it work again?


----------



## the3ajm (Oct 25, 2020)

What desktop environment are you running it on?


----------

